# PITA-gone but not forgotten



## Friday1 (Jan 25, 2013)

For our 34th anniversary, we got PITA from a breeder in Bellvue, Ohio. We had two GSD's already, one black and tan and one pure black so a pure white GSD would complete the set! She was the same size as her male littermates but grew to be a giant 115 lb. female. At about three years she started to exhibit profound shyness. I took this as she didn't like me much(my own fault) but my wife figured out what made her tick and at five years we finally bonded. I was a member of a professional racing team and spent 2 1/2 months a year away from home. When I would leave, the dogs would watch the door I left by for hours waiting for my return. I also drove trucks over the road for two years and PITA would go crazy when my wife picked me up where I parked my rig. Her huge head stuck out the window barking as she approached a line of forty semi tractors but she knew mine from the rest. She had one straight up ear and one that just flopped on her head. Between her sparkling brown eyes and the way she curled her straight ear, you could tell so much about what she was thinking. My wife with her intuition and patience made it possible to bring her out of her shell as PITA grew into our hearts, and when she got cancer, Christine figured out how to care for her so we had her for thirty some great days before we lost her. We said our goodbyes and she slipped away. I cut a lock of her pure white fluffy hair and the one single pure black hair from between her shoulder blades to keep forever. I closed her eyes so she wouldn't see us leave the room. Gone but not forgotten. Rest in peace. The storm is over. Rick and Chris in Ohio


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful PITA. You can tell that she was very special to you and your family and that she will be sorely missed.
Rest in Peace beautiful PITA.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She sounded like an absolutely lovely girl. I'm sorry we (the forum) didn't get to know her before she got sick, but share your grief. These GSD are so special and our bond very deep with them.

RIP PITA.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss. RIP PITA.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace PITA


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your description of closing her eyes so she wouldn't see you leave the room had me in tears. 
Sheilah


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless her heart, and yours' too rick and christine. i'm so sorry, these dogs are all so incredibly special. take good care.


----------

